# C# build, solution



## Braveheart (Feb 14, 2009)

in my C# book:



> Choose Build>Build program1 to convert this new version of Program.cs into the Program1.exe program.



but in the build drop down menu it only has "Build Solution" "Rebuild Solution" and "Publish program1"...did i do something wrong?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2009)

What are you trying to do?  The binary name the project creates is defined under the project properties (I think "Assembly Name") on the main page.  The name of the binary isn't all that important unless you are creating 3rd party software to execute it.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 14, 2009)

ok, i did "Build Solution" and my program isn't showing up when i execute it in command prompt...i thought that when you "Build" it that means it goes to its designated Folder 0.o


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2009)

Build Solution builds it following the instructions on the Build page of the project properties.  By default, the built files go to:

<project directory>\bin\<Release or Debug>\<assembly name>.<dll or exe>

On the Build page of project properties, you can change the output path to place the executable somewhere else.  If you do this, it will no longer appear at the above directory although the directories will probably still be created.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 14, 2009)

that did it, thanks!


----------



## Sonido (Feb 18, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> in my C# book:
> 
> 
> 
> but in the build drop down menu it only has "Build Solution" "Rebuild Solution" and "Publish program1"...did i do something wrong?



Braveheart, I didn't know you were into programming. C# is interesting. You are only a Windows developer? I'm hoping to take up D.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 18, 2009)

Sonido said:


> Braveheart, I didn't know you were into programming. C# is interesting. You are only a Windows developer? I'm hoping to take up D.



yeah, so far I've only created a basic web browser but im getting better and plan to have a site up where i will release my finished software via open source, i also going to have a blog on the progress of the software. stay in tune


----------

